# SRAM Force 1 chainring with SRAM Red e-tap derailleur



## knyttl (Jul 13, 2017)

I am currently using SRAM Force 1 on the road and I am thinking about mixing the 1X chainring (50 teeth) with e-tap derailleur. The e-tap derailleur is missing the X-Sync and X-Horizon features, but I wonder if they are even necessary on the Road bikes, if it wouldn't be sufficient for the road.

Has anyone tried something like that?


----------

